# OC Duration



## user182

I’d like to get your opinion on the Owens Corning Duration compared to Landmark.

I have some concerns about this shingle.

You will notice the picture of the back side of the shingles shows that the OC shingle has a *solid line of adhesive*. Compare that to Landmark which has adhesive spots instead of a solid line.

*One:* it will prohibit water vapor from escaping.

*Two:* If any water happens to get under the shingles when it is diverted by step flashings it wont be able to drain out, it will trapped under the shingles.

*Three:* I’ve heard they have a problem with horizontal cracking, probably because the shingles are sealed so solidly they can’t flex when the building expands and contracts.

*Four:* Look at the front side of the shingle. Notice the strip down the center of the shingle that does not have any granules. I wonder if that will create a weak spot in the shingle that will cause a horizontal crack. I had a sample like this on my truck for a few weeks and noticed that it was cracking along that line where the granules meet that strip.


----------



## user182

I get referrals from Owens Corning website.

If that’s where the lead comes from then I’ll offer OC shingles otherwise I use CT.


----------



## MJW

Yep, used some OC lifetime warranty shingles last week. The homeowner purchased them from Menards because they had a sale. We never do this, but the guy is kind of a friend. Anyways, I thought they were junk compared to a Landmark. They were supposed to be a lifetime warranty shingle and they were thinner than Landmark 30's. Some of them were wet inside the bags and the laminate fell apart before I got them out of the bag.

The sure nail thing is ok, but I prefer the overlapping nail area on Malarkey shingles much better.


----------



## Ed the Roofer

MJW said:


> *The sure nail thing is ok, but I prefer the overlapping nail area on Malarkey shingles much better.*


I didn't know that Malarkey's were available in Minnesota.

For how long now?

Ed



PS
Now go introduce yourself, stranger. :laughing:


----------



## MJW

Not sure how long they have been available here officially, but one of our suppliers Untied Products is starting to carry them. We got some samples and I have to say that I'm impressed.


----------



## Ed the Roofer

MJW said:


> Not sure how long they have been available here officially, but one of our suppliers Untied Products is starting to carry them. We got some samples and I have to say that I'm impressed.


Our local, "Shelter Building Products", started carrying them last year, but I have not had the opportunity to sell them as my high end upgrade yet.

I would like to though, since everything I have heard about them has been first class all the way.

Ed


----------



## T-LOCK

Ed the Roofer said:


> Our local, "Shelter Building Products", started carrying them last year, but I have not had the opportunity to sell them as my high end upgrade yet.
> 
> I would like to though, since everything I have heard about them has been first class all the way.
> 
> Ed


IMO they are one of the best shingles out there.
They have been availible here for the last 7 or 8 
years here and I think once you use them your
gonna be impressed. 
We have had a couple good hail storms since they
have been out and not a mark on them, even on the
ridge caps.
There have been a couple roofs we installed using
their Alaskans where there was something wrong
with the tar strip and the shingles wouldn't bond
but Malarkey stepped up to the plate and paid us
to replace the roofs. :thumbup:
It might have helped us because one of their reps.
lives here though.


----------



## AbovethePeakConstruction

these shingles have a patent on two features, one the glue type and its 110 mph worth of holding strength ( i bet the one continuous bead of adhesive is part of the patent), and the second, the surenail strip which as i am aware is like a built in strip of ice shield as far as sealing back around the nail once penetrated to a watertight state , and no i am not an OC salesman, well maybe indirectly, but the shingles have been selling themselves, i cut a bunch of 4-5 " strips and set them in the sun let them seal and do the same with a cheaper 30 year like oakridge and the durations glue always rips the shingle and sells itself simultaniuosly,


----------

